# Desengancharse de alguien



## Pepes

Pasé unos cuantos meses *incapaz de desengancharme* de él.

Contesto: una ragazza innamorata di un uomo che la fa soffrire. 

Si potrebbe tradurre con staccarmi da lui?

Poi: il verbo desenganchar è solito usarsi nel linguaggio colloquiale o devo considerarla una costruzione 'creativa' dell'autrice?


----------



## chlapec

1) Il senso di "estar enganchado de alguien" è quello di "essere ossessionati (in un modo negativo, che comporta sommissione) con qualcuno/a".
2) Fa parte del linguaggio colloquiale.


----------



## Pepes

Grazie mille!


----------



## millenovecentosettantotto

Pepes said:


> Pasé unos cuantos meses *incapaz de desengancharme* de él.
> 
> Contesto: una ragazza innamorata di un uomo che la fa soffrire.
> 
> Si potrebbe tradurre con staccarmi da lui?



Con il senso dato da Chlapec, io direi:

"Ho passato svariati mesi senza poter *togliermelo dalla testa*"

Questa espressione denota un che di ossessivo nell'innamoramento.
Mentre "staccarmi da lui" ha una connotazione più specifica, cioè di due che fisicamente stanno insieme, per esempio convivenza, o altro.


----------



## Neuromante

"Desenganchar" viene de la expresión "estar enganchado (a la droga)" No es coloquial, pero si bastante alegórico y visual, no creo que "togliere dalla testa" dé la idea.


----------



## chlapec

Neuromante said:


> "Desenganchar" viene de la expresión "estar enganchado (a la droga)" No es coloquial, pero si bastante alegórico y visual, no creo que "togliere dalla testa" dé la idea.


 
*Alegórico* no se contrapone a *coloquial*. *Ya que opinas exactamente lo contrario que yo*, te solicitaría tus argumentos para afirmar que no se trata de una expresión coloquial.
*El mío*: En un contexto coloquial, la alegoría a la dependencia emocional de alguien, como si ese alguien se tratase de una droga, es muy frecuente, al menos en España.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Perdón?


----------



## Yulan

Buenos días a todos 

Puedo claramente equivocarme, pero diría que la frase italiana "non riesco a _*sganciarmi*_ da lui/da lei" se utiliza mucho.

En italiano "sganciarsi" significa "soltarse/librarse de algo: una persona, una situación, una obligación". 

¿Puede ser una buena versión del español?

Saluditos


----------



## chlapec

Se include anche la rottura della *dipendenza *emozionale, potrebbe andare...


----------



## Yulan

Ciao, Chlapec 

Sì, include anche la sfumatura (in questo caso emozionale) di qualcosa che si stacca non senza fatica ...  

¡Feliz fin de semana!


----------



## Estopa

chlapec said:


> En un contexto coloquial, la alegoría a la dependencia emocional de alguien, como si ese alguien se tratase de una droga, es muy frecuente, al menos en España.


----------



## q-byk

desenganchar = sganciare > riflessivo: desengancharse = sganciarsi
Credo che la traduzione letterale e l'interpretazione metaforica siano identiche per le due lingue.


----------



## Yulan

q-byk said:


> desenganchar = sganciare > riflessivo: desengancharse = sganciarsi
> Credo che la traduzione letterale e l'interpretazione metaforica siano identiche per le due lingue.


 
Sí, Q-byk,  ¡coincido contigo!


----------



## ursu-lab

Non so, ma a me "sganciarmi da qualcuno" mi dà l'impressione che voglia dire "togliermi di dosso" qualcuno che mi infastidisce.
Mentre "desengancharse" è un "liberarsi da una dipendenza" (psicologica o anche fisica nel caso delle droghe). Cioè, il soggetto non riesce a "togliersi dalla testa qualcuno", non può fare a meno di pensarci. In "sganciarsi", invece, è "l'altro" che ti sta appiccicato.
Io direi, a parte "incapace di toglierselo dalla testa", "incapace di *staccarsi *da lui" (la prima proposta di Pepes) o "di voltare pagina"


----------



## q-byk

Grazie Yulan e d'accordo ursu-lab, giustissimo anche staccarsi, ma per quanto riguarda sganciarsi hai detto bene, è un'impressione ed è soggettiva. Per curiosità ho "googlato" -riesco a sganciarmi da lui- ci sono comunque altri che hanno l'impressione di subire il logorio del rapporto, il peso delle catene ed il bisogno o l'impossibilità di togliere il gancio proprio come per lo spagnolo.


----------



## ursu-lab

q-byk said:


> Grazie Yulan e d'accordo ursu-lab, giustissimo anche staccarsi, ma per quanto riguarda sganciarsi hai detto bene, è un'impressione ed è soggettiva. Per curiosità ho "googlato" -riesco a sganciarmi da lui- ci sono comunque altri che hanno l'impressione di subire il logorio del rapporto, il peso delle catene ed il bisogno o l'impossibilità di togliere il gancio proprio come per lo spagnolo.



Sì, ma è essenzialmente fisico, mentre in spagnolo può essere anche *solo* psicologico.
Per es. se due si sono lasciati, e uno non riesce a smettere di pensare all'altro (l'ossessione).
In italiano, "sganciarsi" sarebbe comunque possibile solo se stessero ancora assieme e uno dei due non è in grado di spezzare il legame _reale_, non quello _mentale_. Almeno, questa è la mia impressione.

Questo è l'esempio più frequente, anch'esso trovato in google:



> Se _riesco a sganciarmi_ della moglie, sperando in qualche figlio che se la porti in vacanza con sè


sganciarsi = liberarsi di = togliersi dai piedi


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Ursu cara !

E' chiarissima la tua interpretazione e la condivido. 
Tuttavia, credo che tutto dipenda sempre dalla situazione reale in cui la frase viene pronunciata:

Scherzando con gli amici:
- Non riesco a sganciarmi da mia moglie questo weekend (ironico )

Piangendo al telefono con un'amica:
- Non riesco a sganciarmi da lui (non riesco a lasciarlo )

Ma credo davvero che la sfumatura sia molto, molto soggettiva.

Ciao


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> In italiano, "sganciarsi" sarebbe comunque possibile solo se stessero ancora assieme e uno dei due non è in grado di spezzare il legame _reale_, non quello _mentale_.


Yo también pensé que la mujer ya había terminado con este hombre, pero que siguió pensando en él hasta varios meses después de la ruptura.  Pero leyendo el texto (http://lagatasalvaje.wordpress.com/2009/06/23/adiccin/) entiendo que lo que le pasaba en realidad es que no podía poner fin a la relación tóxica que tenía con él.  ¿Se podría entonces usar "sganciarmi da lui" en esta situación?


----------



## karinaoro

chlapec said:


> *Alegórico* no se contrapone a *coloquial*. *Ya que opinas exactamente lo contrario que yo*, te solicitaría tus argumentos para afirmar que no se trata de una expresión coloquial.
> *El mío*: En un contexto coloquial, la alegoría a la dependencia emocional de alguien, como si ese alguien se tratase de una droga, es muy frecuente, al menos en España.



Habria que ver el origen del texto si es Argentina, es toglierselo dalla testa y no estar obsesionado con alguien... saludos


----------



## Massimo_m

honeyheart said:


> Yo también pensé que la mujer ya había terminado con este hombre, pero que siguió pensando en él hasta varios meses después de la ruptura.  Pero leyendo el texto (http://lagatasalvaje.wordpress.com/2009/06/23/adiccin/) entiendo que lo que le pasaba en realidad es que no podía poner fin a la relación tóxica que tenía con él.  ¿Se podría entonces usar "sganciarmi da lui" en esta situación?



Credo proprio di sì.


----------



## karinaoro

Il titolo dice "Dipendenza" e lei parla di uno che le dice "ti odio poi ti amo" quindi si, sganciarmi per me va bene è anche la stessa parola in spagnolo slang


----------



## Neuromante

"Desengancharse" non è mica slang


----------



## karinaoro

uh si van a cuestionar todo...imagino no esté aceptado en la real academia española...


----------



## Neuromante

karinaoro said:


> uh si van a cuestionar todo...imagino no esté aceptado en la real academia española...



Daría igual. 
Una cosa son las palabras que no están *recogidas* en el diccionario y otras el slang. De hecho hay muchas palabras en el diccionario que son slang, e incluso pseudoneologismos que nunca llegaron a entrar en el habla normal/coloquial.

¿No estarías hablando de localismo?


----------



## honeyheart

Massimo_m said:


> Credo proprio di sì.


Qué bien , gracias de nuevo, Massimo!


----------

